# How soon and how far for walks/exercise?



## andy198712 (May 9, 2011)

Hiya,

Can anyone tell me what the gen is with walking and exercise and puppies.

i know too much is bad for their hips at this early age, Ruben will be 8weeks when we get him and had his first jab.

so when is it safe to take him out and exercise him properly and to start socialisation and training in the great out doors?

All the best

Andy


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

We started "training" right away. That means setting boundaries regarding furniture, feeding, jumping, mouthing, and using words we intended to use for commands (ie: the pups name & the word come). This was done w/ repetition & no expectations. We let Pumpkin dictate her exercise needs. IMO, the young puppies are easier regarding exercise demands, because they will "conk out" and do not need nearly as much as an older pup. Pumpkin was introduced to the woods and fields from the beginning (9wks). I did not see a need to wait for the full course of vaccinations, but others think it's necessary to wait. It will be necessary to wait to enroll in a puppy class or go to a dog park until all puppy shots have been given. We did not allow Pumpkin around other dogs, unless we knew them & owner very well, until her puppy vaccinations were complete. Playing games & running in the yard were sufficient for Pumpkin for several weeks along with walks in the woods by our house. Any walks were done off leash, and Pumpkin dictated the pace and duration. No pressure. We introduced clicker training by 10 wks along with being on a leash. Any training was limited to very short sessions 2-3x per day. If you are a runner, I would recommend waiting until your pup matures (15-18m) before including him/her. This avoids potential damage to their joints & growth plates. As your pup gets older, you should increase your off-leash exercise. If you do not have a place in mind, I would start looking for a safe place where your V can really stretch their legs. Take your pup out after eating, drinking, waking, and playing. In other words, very often to set them up for housebreaking success. It can never be too often IMO. Congrats on your pup & Best wishes !


----------



## andy198712 (May 9, 2011)

Thanks 

were sorted for running space, we have access to about 4 acre field and plenty more near by. 
i was chatting with the vet and she said they recommend to wait 1 week after the second shot, but i mentioned socialising the dog and she said it was fine to carry it around to get used to the car, people, crowds, noises ect.....
yeah we'll deffinatly be waiting for heavy exercise till its mature(physically  ) 
i've booked two weeks off work to spend solid at home, house training, separation training and general command training and i only work part time as does my partner so they'll nearly always be someone around.

got the crate today, but we'll start him off in a smaller crate then progress to the XL crate i have, should help with house training a little......

just been sourcing places for food ect.... all very exciting!


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

andy198712 said:


> just been sourcing places for food ect.... all very exciting!


If you can't find something local, I would recommend Petflow.com. That's where I get my food for my spoiled pup.


----------



## andy198712 (May 9, 2011)

Kobi said:


> andy198712 said:
> 
> 
> > just been sourcing places for food ect.... all very exciting!
> ...


were in the UK. Thanks though 
it pays to shop around though, and as much as i like to support shops, when its a fair wedge cheaper online its hard not to...?


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

If you feel guilty about not shopping locally, take the money you save and donate it to the shelter or something  I agree with supporting local businesses, but there are some markups I'm not willing to pay (like +$5 on a $10 Kong toy that my puppy shredded in a week)


----------



## andy198712 (May 9, 2011)

Marks ups are crazy, been buying science plan puppy food, some places want £50 ($90) for a 12.5kg bag, i found it online for £26 delivered to my door......

so excited though!!!


----------



## Jasper (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi there Andy/Ruben

Where abouts in the UK you from? I'm in Edinburgh!

Cheers


----------



## andy198712 (May 9, 2011)

I would struggle to be. Further away.... Cornwall..


----------



## Cristina (Jul 2, 2012)

I thought I'd bring this topic up again rather than start a new one as it is along the lines of what I'd like to ask.

I keep finding walking threads but none I have found have mentioned how many times a day? Beau is now 13 weeks old and can finally go out (yay!), I know the written rule here in the UK is 5 minutes for every month of age but is that once or twice a day?

It has been 8 years since my last puppy and I just can't remember. (gawd, old age kicking in! Lol)

Just also thought I'd add to this thread that we have to wait for our injections here as we have foxes and badgers that carry diseases too and they get everywhere, just not worth the risk.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

We did 30 mins at the morning and afternoon. 5-10 minutes is nothing. But I would say just to go out and see how your pup behaves. If he gets tired take him back. (it never happened with Elza!) After the walk she would still do her zoomies and rooroos with her toys then just stop playing and sleep for a few hours. 
Don't worry about too much exercise, he cannot have enough!
All we did was to make sure if she played with other dogs we would come home earlier since that involved loads of run and play fight.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Every pup I have had is different. Watch them, go home when they are starting to flag.


----------



## Cristina (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks, I guess I'm just very wary as my lab had OCD at 6 months and that was a nightmare what with having surgery etc.

Beau had a little walk out to the park which he thought was great as everyone we passed made a huge fuss of him. He came home and proceeded to have zoomies all around the house and garden : We have 30c+ heat today and this had no effect what so ever.

I think I will go down the little and offen route until I can trust him on recall for a run. ;D


----------

